# Charcuterie slicing meat



## blucmal (May 12, 2020)

Gathering stuff to start on Charcuterie/salami/salumi adventure. Wondering about slicing meats. Will never have big volume to slice but lots different types at a time for making cheese/meat boards. 
With a meat slicer I guess you need to wash between each different meat I can see it becoming quite annoying a knife is easy to wash but harder to cut meat super thin. Is there any other options?


----------



## daveomak (May 12, 2020)

The thinner you slice the meat, the better the flavor, and longer the hunk of meat lasts...   A good slicer will pay for itself...
Or, a high end sushi/sashimi knife...   not a $40 wonder...   I bought a $15 knife to check it out...  Can't get it sharp enough to slice meat thin.....


----------



## bregent (May 12, 2020)

When I'm slicing Charcuterie, I don't see the need to wash in between the different meats. Just wash when you're done slicing.  I also usually slice a little extra that I vacuum seal sliced so I don't have to next time.  But I keep the bulk of it whole.


----------



## old sarge (May 12, 2020)

I agree with Dave:  A good slicer will pay for itself.   No need to disassemble the slicer and wash the blade till you are finished with everything.    But if you desire, you can wipe down the blade with a clean damp cloth between meats if that makes you more comfortable. Just be careful.


----------



## blucmal (May 12, 2020)

Awesome info thanks.


----------



## D.W. (May 12, 2020)

old sarge said:


> I agree with Dave:  A good slicer will pay for itself.   No need to disassemble the slicer and wash the blade till you are finished with everything.    But if you desire, you can wipe down the blade with a clean damp cloth between meats if that makes you more comfortable. Just be careful.


This right here. When I worked in restaurants a few years back, the code was to just wipe down with a sanitized damp towel. Also, that way you aren't getting meat bits on the veggies or cheese you slice, or cheese on your veggies, etc. You get the point.


----------



## thirdeye (May 12, 2020)

daveomak said:


> The thinner you slice the meat, the better the flavor, and longer the hunk of meat lasts...   A good slicer will pay for itself...
> Or, a high end sushi/sashimi knife...   not a $40 wonder...   I bought a $15 knife to check it out...  Can't get it sharp enough to slice meat thin.....


 In the '60's, my uncle would buy specialty hams, salami's and turkey breasts every Thanksgiving for a party, which was basically a lunch buffet and cocktail party for friends and family.  He was meticulous about hand slicing the meats very thin for that very reason.


----------



## blucmal (May 14, 2020)

Any recomendations for an Australian slicer that goes nice and thin. Nothing to big. Compact unit?


----------



## old sarge (May 14, 2020)

blucmal said:


> Any recomendations for an Australian slicer that goes nice and thin. Nothing to big. Compact unit?


This might do you well:





						HEALTHY CHOICE 200-watt Electric food slicer motor |meat slicer, bacon slicer, food slicer | stainless steel blade | easy to clean: Amazon.com.au: Kitchen
					

HEALTHY CHOICE 200-watt Electric food slicer motor |meat slicer, bacon slicer, food slicer | stainless steel blade | easy to clean: Amazon.com.au: Kitchen



					www.amazon.com.au


----------



## blucmal (Jun 27, 2020)

What happens with blade when it gets dull? Are they readily available to buy. Are the blades specific to machine or one type(in different diameters) fits all machines? Or do you have to get them sharpened?


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 28, 2020)

I have one of these and it's a good slicer. Blades are readily available.


----------



## forktender (Jun 28, 2020)

Buy a good slicer once and be done with it, I started out with a cheap'o Waren slicer and it was total junk that was so under powered that it was almost useless too me.

If you buy a good slicer you won't have to worry about replacing blades for many years. I prefer a heavy smooth blade and a machine that has a sharpening stone attachment with regular use the blade shouldn't need to be sharpened more than once a year if that unless you're using it 5 days a week all year.

I bought a 10'' Lem Commercial slicer from Walmart online they were mismarked for $220 normally a $530 slicer.
The very same slicers are on the market under different brand names I'm not sure if the Lem's were copied or if Lem just put their name on a generic slicer. On the Lem website it clearly states that they designed and had the slicers made overseas to their standards. Either way  it still has the Lem 5 yr warranty the only thing I don't like about it is it will only cut 7'' slices.

Good luck in your search.
Dan


----------



## blucmal (Jul 3, 2020)

Whistlepig does the chefs choice have a sharpening attachment or do you replace blade?


----------

